
Free news gets scarcer as paywalls tighten - Jerry2
https://www.yahoo.com/news/free-news-gets-scarcer-paywalls-tighten-020350136.html
======
mariuolo
It's understandable.

With ads revenue decreasing and print editions fading out there is no other
way to keep thing profitable.

The alternative is to drown in clickbait galore with zero content.

